# java corruption error and microsoft internet explorer errors



## twilson (Oct 26, 2003)

I just got the interne a few days ago. I have been trying to play games on pogo.com and I keep getting a Java script corrupted or something. Also I am getting a microsoft internet explorer error where it is throwing me off my site I was on then it automatically comes back on to a different site. It does not throw me off line but just the site i am on. I hope someone can help. I am NEW. to computers in general.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You probably have a bunch of browser hijackers, spyware etc.

Download AdAware, Spybot search n destroy and Hijack this, install them, and scan your system and post your startup list here so people can see if those utilities missed anything.

You can find the link for those programs at http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php

Here are the individual links.
AdAware
HiJack This
Spybot
HiJack This Tutorial

Scan for viruses also.

Also you should goto java.sun.com and download the newest java runtime enviroment and install it. Once installed, it should automatically set Internet explorer to use it. If not, you can set it to use IE in the control panel or in the advanced tab in internet options.
Here is the link. Download the offline Download J2SE v 1.4.2_02 JRE installation for windows 
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html

pogo.com doesn't like msjava. I've seen your same problem a lot with aol members.


----------



## twilson (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for replying, i am going to install the java first, but which one, JRE or SDK?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

The JRE, unless you want to make java programs.

Oh and by the way, there is one other thing that you have to do with the java to make it work right.

start
settings
control panel
java plugin
advanced tab
change it from use default to use jre 1.4.2.

Also, since you will now have java installed, you can use Netscape, Firebird, Mozilla and Opera browsers.

www.mozilla.org

After you install the java, goto that site and download firebird .7 and give that a go. You can always use it as a backup if IE give you trouble. Or use it full time.


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

can we try to uninstall java run time from add/remove programs before reinstalling?


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Yep, if there is already a version of Sun JRE, you can and probably should uninstall it before installing the new version, however you can usually install more than one version without any problems.


----------

